# 6500K bulbs on sale at Home Depot



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

6-pack 13Watt 6500K at home depot for $9.88

Not sure if it applies to every store, i was at the kipling location.

cheers


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yes, I picked those up. There's also a coupon you can use to knock a further 3$ off.

Note that these are CFLs.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

solarz said:


> yes, I picked those up. There's also a coupon you can use to knock a further 3$ off.
> 
> Note that these are CFLs.


damn, serious? like coupons at the store? haha.. man oh well 9.88 for 6 still good.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I've gotten a pack of 13 and 23w ones for my aquarium, grow plants well.

I've recently been looking into PAR30 bulbs, for that shimmer effect..not sure how much they are, or colour temperature.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31 for link to coupons. Personally, I prefer the 5000k CFLs, same deal.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

BillD said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31 for link to coupons. Personally, I prefer the 5000k CFLs, same deal.


is there a reason besides prefernece that u like the 5000k more?

theyre both on sale, the 5000k is cheaper too


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

do you know if the bulbs are on sale at all locations?

what s the dif between 5000k & 6500k ?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Scotmando said:


> do you know if the bulbs are on sale at all locations?
> 
> what s the dif between 5000k & 6500k ?


I got a 5000K by accident from C-Tire. The 5000K is definitely more yellow than the 6500K.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

ninjaturtle said:


> is there a reason besides prefernece that u like the 5000k more?
> 
> theyre both on sale, the 5000k is cheaper too


I prefer the appearance and it seems to me that plants do better under them. They look better under them. To me the 6500 is already looking blue, so it isn't a matter of the 5000K looking yellow, but less blue. The 5000K is closer in colour to sunlight than the 6500K.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

you know whats weird... i have a 13w 7200K PL bulb and it isnt as crisp in color as the 6500K... perhaps the spiral performs better? both are 13w but the 6500k bulb is kinda blueish tinted while the 7200 is slightly yellow tinted.

any thoughts on this?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I need the 23W version, any sales on those?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

vaporize said:


> I need the 23W version, any sales on those?


I believe you can use the $3 off coupon, and a 4 pack is $10 and change, which is about $1 more than a 2 pack.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BillD said:


> I believe you can use the $3 off coupon, and a 4 pack is $10 and change, which is about $1 more than a 2 pack.


The 3$ off coupon is only for packs of 4 or more, IIRC. So it's actually cheaper than 2 packs.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

ninjaturtle said:


> you know whats weird... i have a 13w 7200K PL bulb and it isnt as crisp in color as the 6500K... perhaps the spiral performs better? both are 13w but the 6500k bulb is kinda blueish tinted while the 7200 is slightly yellow tinted.
> 
> any thoughts on this?


The 7300K bulb should look bluer than the 6500K, but there may be something added to the bulb to accent another part of the light spectrum, altering the overall colour.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If I remember right, 50K or 65K are both sunlight spectrums. 50K being the colour of the sun when it's 10:00 AM or 3:00 PM. 65K being the colour when it's Noon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

solarz said:


> The 3$ off coupon is only for packs of 4 or more, IIRC. So it's actually cheaper than 2 packs.


As I recall 6500K daylight 23W is around $16-17 for 4 packs. That's what I use for all my refugium lights


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

vaporize said:


> As I recall 6500K daylight 23W is around $16-17 for 4 packs. That's what I use for all my refugium lights


I paid $10 and change less the $3 coupon for a 4 pack of 23W. The 2 pack was a dollar or a little more less than the 4 pack. I bought them when the coupons first came out.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If I remember right, 50K or 65K are both sunlight spectrums. 50K being the colour of the sun when it's 10:00 AM or 3:00 PM. 65K being the colour when it's Noon.


You are close but have it backwards. The colour temp of the sun, at noon, at the equator is 5500K. The bluer angled light of morning and afternoon sun is more like the 6500K. Regardless, the bulbs are at best approximations and the CFLs don't carry a CRI number the way tubes do. The CRI numbers vary even within a single manufacturer's line, for what appear tobe the same tube. for example, the T12 Philips Ultra Daylight (6500K) has a CRI around 82 to 84 while the T12 philips Natural Sunshine (5000K) has a CRI of 92 to 94. In T8 from Philips, the 6500K tube has a higher CRI than the 5000K. I have two of the T12s (6500K) over a tank and I don't like the way it makes the plants look. They are a funny green. This would be because of the lousy CRI. Conversely, I have 2 T8 5000K tubes over another planted tank, and even though the CRI is about the same as the 6500K, the plants look a more natural green.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow,, I'm not into the lighting thing yet.. only some basic shop lights.. Anyone have any good documents or links for someone to learn about all the lighting aspects and so forth... The more i read the more i'm starting to get confused... No fault of anyone,, just a noob when it comes to spectrums, sizing and so forth.....

Maybe PM me because it's not a part of this thread.. sorry.... 

cheers!!!!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah just out of curiousity. Whick kind of fixture can you put these bulbs in? 
Most popular light fixture brands are pretty expensive when it gets to 48".

I always wanted a bigger tank but the fixtures are very costly. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kelvins (K) are units of color temperature. Suffice it to know that 6500K to 10000K is the optimum range for photosynthesis. Most "soft white" bulbs are around 2000K to 3000K, and appear quite yellow. You want bulbs of the "Daylight" variety.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Nevermind, I just saw that ones specialty and the other is spiral. Lame.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The CFLS are screw in types that fit anywhere a regular incadescent bulb will.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

solarz said:


> Kelvins (K) are units of color temperature. Suffice it to know that 6500K to 10000K is the optimum range for photosynthesis. Most "soft white" bulbs are around 2000K to 3000K, and appear quite yellow. You want bulbs of the "Daylight" variety.


This is only partly correct. Plants do great with 5000K lights, and in my experience they are better than 6500K.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

BillD said:


> This is only partly correct. Plants do great with 5000K lights, and in my experience they are better than 6500K.


Normal plants and Marine coral's photosynthetic spectrum might be different, so anybody using it for SW tanks, might want to get 6500K ones.

Having said that, I kind of remembered that FW planted tank recommends the 3000K ones so 5000K should fit better (depending on the water color & penetration).

Thanks again Bill, found one home depot with discounted $11.9x 23W Daylight, 4 packs. -$3.00 coupon, comes to around $9.xx for one box. so around $2 each bulb. Of course ironically, that home depot doesn't have those coupons ... but good that I already got some from another HD.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

omg. i spent 18 bucks for one bulb at rona for a 27 watt cfl. i guess i could still return it... need to find the home depot one first though


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wal-mart sells them to in 3 packs


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

isn't it a bit too late now that the coupons expired


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

it would still be cheaper than what i paid. even if it's regular price. 

i can't find 3 pack at walmart... can someone send me a link please?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

does it make a difference that the 18 bucks one i got was 3 U shapes instead of the spiral?


----------

